# I love the Thick Warm Look of this Scarf



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

It almost looks like basketweave. This is the pdf link

http://www.yarn.com/resources/Yarn/docs/discdpatterns/286_Shale_Pleated_Scarf.pdf


----------



## Craftycait13 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ohh that looks just so cozy! I found it on Ravelry as well if anyone is interested: 

www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shale-pleated-scarf


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

You could convert this pattern to use for a baby blanket.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Love this, thank you! Just what I want to make for my cousin, warm and cozy!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Great scarf. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That's a lovely warm scarf!
Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I like it too!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I like it too and will surely be making it. Thanks.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Lovely scarf. I love the color also!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Great scarf. Thank you for the link.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Perfect, I have a great yarn in my stash for this. Thank you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link!!! Love the scarf.


CAS50 said:


> It almost looks like basketweave. This is the pdf link
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/resources/Yarn/docs/discdpatterns/286_Shale_Pleated_Scarf.pdf


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

This clinches my decision to make my son a scarf. Easy pattern and masculine look too.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

It is really a nice looking scarf, thanks for the share


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That does look nice and cozy, thanks for sharing pattern


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

CAS50 said:


> It almost looks like basketweave. This is the pdf link
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/resources/Yarn/docs/discdpatterns/286_Shale_Pleated_Scarf.pdf


This looks interesting. However, after waiting twice for over 10 minutes for it to download, I have lost interest.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern link, I love this scarf so much (and I have seen a lot of scarf patterns!!). Going on my list of things to make NEXT Christmas!!


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

It would make a great lapghan!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oh too funny, I just made that scarf for my brother in law for his birthday. I used Juniper Moon Farms Herriot yarn.
It was 100% baby alpaca and so warm. 
It's a nice pattern just lots of knitting.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Great pattern. Thanks for the links both Kpers.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice, and it could be for a guy, too.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I made this very scarf for my nephew several years ago. I used two strands of yarn, one black, one gray. The pattern is simple and rhythmic, a real pleasure to knit. Think I'll do another one soon now that you have reminded me of it.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Gail DSouza said:


> That's a lovely warm scarf!
> Thanks for sharing the link!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link it's lovely :-D


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very interesting pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks a little like the Dudester. Very masculine. I like it, thank you.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

veejayh said:


> You could convert this pattern to use for a baby blanket.


That's a good idea. Would look nice as an afghan or throw.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

CAS50 said:


> It almost looks like basketweave. This is the pdf link
> 
> http://www.yarn.com/resources/Yarn/docs/discdpatterns/286_Shale_Pleated_Scarf.pdf


Indeed a beautiful pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Lovely and different, I can just imagine it with a soft and sumptuous yarn. Thanks.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Lovely and different, I can just imagine it with a soft and sumptuous yarn. Thanks.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

love that look, thanks for the link


----------



## tahy (Oct 14, 2014)

It's pretty, just wish I knew how to knit.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

I really love this! I'm not much of a scarf person, but my sons are. I will make this for my son in rainy Portland. This color will be perfect with his orange hair, don't ya think?
* Cheers * Sherry


----------



## LydiaF51 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

